# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  لقطات للجماهير في مدرجات يورو 2008 ستبقى من أجمل ذكريات البطولة

## ابو نعيم

الجماهير هي اهم شئ في كل المباريات وهي من تعطي المباريات والبطولات رونق خاص وجميل وفي كاس الامم الاوربية الاخيرة كان للجماهير دور كبير في انجاح البطولة بالتشجيع وابتكارها للاشياء الجديدة والجميلة التي اثرت البطولة بفنونها . اجمل اللقطات للجماهير الاوربية في كاس الامم الاوربية : 















































منقول

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور رائعه جدا

نعم لقد كانت بطوله رائعه جدا
لقد استمتعنا بها
ولقد كانت بطولةالمفاجئات



يسلموا ابو نعيم على الصور الرائعه

----------

